# Valk 5M Spring Swap



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 25, 2022)

Originally, I found my Valk 5M being sluggish and too controllable and made me tired in solves. But then, I have done a spring swap with my yuxin little magic 6x6, and it has become uncontrollably fast. Then, I lubed it with heavy lube and now it is controllable and smooth while remaining a good speed.


----------

